# Jörg Kachelmann in U-Haft



## Crash (22 März 2010)

*Verdacht der Vergewaltigung*

Jörg Kachelmann ist hinter Gittern. Der bekannte Schweizer Wettermann wurde am Flughafen Frankfurt verhaftet, wie Bild.de berichtet. Kachelmann kam gerade aus Vancouver zurück, wo er für die ARD zuvor über die Olympischen Spiele berichtet hatte.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Kachelmann wegen Verdachts auf Vergewaltigung. Anfangs Februar soll der Schaffhauser nach einem Beziehungsstreit seine langjährige Freundin zum Geschlechtsverkehr gezwungen haben.

Quelle:
http://www.blick.ch/people/schweiz/joerg-kachelmann-vorwurf-der-vergewaltigung-143181


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

Schuldig oder nicht... aber mal im ernst
Frauen können doch alles behaupten


----------



## Katzun (22 März 2010)

.....vorallem es war seine freundin, ich schätze, ohne ihn in schutz nehmen zu wollen, das ist ein rache akt von ihr.

wenn nicht, sollte er angemessen bestraft werden.


----------



## amon amarth (22 März 2010)

fragen über fragen... abwarten, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Chamser81 (23 März 2010)

Keiner weiß war wirklich passiert ist aber beweis erst mal als Mann das du es wirklich nicht gemacht hast!


----------



## AMUN (25 März 2010)

Nunja... er bleibt weiterhin in Haft

Etwas verworren die ganze Sache denn plötzlich kennen seine Bekannten doch die Freundin...


----------



## Buterfly (25 März 2010)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle ist seit dem das Wetter besser!! Ist doch auch was!!!



rofl3rofl3

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt


----------

